# Renseignement sur le numéro de série



## arnao21 (3 Janvier 2011)

Voilà, je me suis laissé tenté par un ipod classic il y a deux ans on me l'as volé lors d'un grand évenement en 2010 et je soupsonne une personne que je connait de me l'avoir volé. J'ai pu me proccurer le numéro de série de l'appareil (chez la personne en question) et il correspond au numéro sur la boite. 

Y a-t-il une possibilité qu'il ne s'agisse pas du même appareil?

Merci d'avance ^^


----------



## badmonkeyman (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

il me semble qu'il est impossible de changer le numéro de série car chaque iPod est unique en lui même.
Je suis désolé pour toi =/

amicalement,
badmonkeyman


----------



## arnao21 (4 Janvier 2011)

Ok, mais alors, chaque ipod aurait son numéro de série unique???
Ayant déjà travaillé avec des produits ayant des numéros de série, il y a plusieur facon de les attribuer (par lot ou caisse et par article unique)


----------



## drs (4 Janvier 2011)

Je pense que tu confond code barre et nô de série.
Chaque matériel info a son propre nô de série. Si tu te fais livrer 200 imprimantes, tu as 200 no de série différents


----------



## arbaot (4 Janvier 2011)

Comment localiser le numéro de série de votre matériel Apple :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1349?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## arnao21 (5 Janvier 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> Comment localiser le numéro de série de votre matériel Apple :
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1349?viewlocale=fr_FR


 

C'est gentil mais si tu avai lu plus haut tu saurais que j'ai déjà réccupéré le n° de série.

Je ne confond pas, il y as sur certains produits haut de gamme ou "moyenne gamme" un numéro qui représente le lot mais mon problême est de savoir si le numéro de série était unique car une "série" désigne généralement un ensemble de chose.

Merci à tous, je l'ai réccupéré. Le voleur as reconnu les faits et on s'est occupé de lui ^^ (gentillement bien entendu, pas de violence...)
Je vai pouvoir passer une grosse heure pour le synchroniser et c'est parti ^^


----------



## badmonkeyman (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

T'es bien gentil  J'aurai réagi autrement mais bon 
Content que ça se finisse bien ! 

Bon courage !
amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## arbaot (5 Janvier 2011)

en lisant plus avant dans les liens par moi gentiment procuré
tu aurais vu qu'Apple gère les droits de garantie avec les numéro de série 
donc tu aurais pu en déduire par toi-même qu'un appareil = un numéro de série ( ou numéro d'ordre dans la série pour être exacte)


----------



## arnao21 (6 Janvier 2011)

Je n'ai pas lu jusque là mais merci pour l'info. Si j'avais posté ce post, c'est que la lecture indigeste du site apple ne m'avais pas appris grand chose et grand flemmard que je suis a préfèré faire appel aux lumières des membres de ce forum ^^


----------

